# Foals - Western Prospects



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There are a lot of "western" events. Specifically, what are you looking to do specialize in?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

CLaPorte432 said:


> There are a lot of "western" events. Specifically, what are you looking to do specialize in?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oh no! I should have put that :lol: Ranch work mostly, cattle penning, cutting, sorting and such. I will be doing western pleasure and some trail classes also.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What is the breeding on the filly?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> What is the breeding on the filly?


Im not sure, I emailed her for her pedigree though and I will post once I get it.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

*pedigree*

filly's sire: Coosa King Quarter Horse

Dam: a Natural Shade Paint 

So turns out she's half paint.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

TrailBlazin said:


> filly's sire: Coosa King Quarter Horse
> 
> Dam: a Natural Shade Paint
> 
> So turns out she's half paint.


Check her HYPP status.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Check her HYPP status.


I will definitely look into it


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

TrailBlazin said:


> Oh no! I should have put that :lol: Ranch work mostly, cattle penning, cutting, sorting and such. I will be doing western pleasure and some trail classes also.


I see halter and western pleasure bloodlines, but little cutting/cow sense. Unless I'm missing something?:?


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Red Gate Farm said:


> I see halter and western pleasure bloodlines, but little cutting/cow sense. Unless I'm missing something?:?


I'm not necessarily looking for bloodlines :lol: just potential prospects, my view is broad.
EDIT: The little colt is the one I'm really into, I didn't really want another filly but she's nice enough to be a member of my herd :lol:


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

looking at the bloodlines gives you an idea of what the offspring may be suitable for.

If you like the looks of the paint, go for it :lol:


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

I like the paint, but I'm not very knowledgeable about the disciplines you are looking into. I like his color and he seems reasonably correct for his age.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

My only concerns are the inbreeding in the colts past :s


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

The colt is line bred on his sire's dam line, not inbred. There's nothing up close, so I wouldn't worry about anything. There's no Impressive, Poco Bueno or any of the ones that have big genetic issues.


----------



## NRW (Feb 26, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> The colt is line bred on his sire's dam line, not inbred. There's nothing up close, so I wouldn't worry about anything. There's no Impressive, Poco Bueno or any of the ones that have big genetic issues.


There is actually Impressive on the stud colt actually.The dam "Impressive Morn" she is a granddaughter of Impressive.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ooops, I missed her. So check his HYPP status too. Never hurts, I pull a genetic panel on all my QHs, regardless if they say they're NN for something anyhow.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

TrailBlazin said:


> Oh no! I should have put that :lol: Ranch work mostly, cattle penning, cutting, sorting and such. I will be doing western pleasure and some trail classes also.


You really need to narrow it down a little....the ranch classes are totally different from the last two. What do you want to do more? Sadly, you will be searching a long timefor a prospect that will do ALL of those successfully and will pay $$ for the prospect. What WILL happen is that you will try to fit a square peg in a round hole. If you want a ranch type horse....then check out the filly. The colt is just too upright everywhere. If you want to do WP and trail.....nix both of them and keep looking for lines and conformation that have PROVEN themselves in this discipline. Bloodlines DO have everything to do with....it's a reality.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

GotaDunQH said:


> You really need to narrow it down a little....the ranch classes are totally different from the last two. What do you want to do more? Sadly, you will be searching a long timefor a prospect that will do ALL of those successfully and will pay $$ for the prospect. What WILL happen is that you will try to fit a square peg in a round hole. If you want a ranch type horse....then check out the filly. The colt is just too upright everywhere. If you want to do WP and trail.....nix both of them and keep looking for lines and conformation that have PROVEN themselves in this discipline. Bloodlines DO have everything to do with....it's a reality.


It's more of personal ranch work. Cutting our cattle and going on long journeys with them. Nothing too up there in the big bucks. The only thing I'm planning on making money with would be halter and western pleasure shows.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

From a conformation perspective, I would be looking at the first foal over the second one. Better conformation. If you are looking at the lines, I can't give you my opinion on that because I dont have the background.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Hard to judge either one based on young foal pics,but of the 2 ,I prefer the filly,she is stronger conformationally & pedigree wise. Pics of her sire & dam I found on a website. Sire is N/N & is pretty consistent in what he produces WELCOME TO FVP STABLES - Our Stallion. Personally not a fan of the colt:-(.... is a yearling but they have no up to date pics,those would give you much better idea of how he is maturing from the chubby foal pics. Incidently the colts sire is now a gelding....


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

Honestly I don't see money winning halter or WP horse in either of theses prospects. The two disciplines require entirely different builds and style, but these foals are rather generic in build. The colt is very straight and will likely be a rough ride. If you just want a horse for a fun companion go for it, but if you want to show I would look for something bred for that discipline.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> Hard to judge either one based on young foal pics,but of the 2 ,I prefer the filly,she is stronger conformationally & pedigree wise. Pics of her sire & dam I found on a website. Sire is N/N & is pretty consistent in what he produces WELCOME TO FVP STABLES - Our Stallion. Personally not a fan of the colt:-(.... is a yearling but they have no up to date pics,those would give you much better idea of how he is maturing from the chubby foal pics. Incidently the colts sire is now a gelding....


The colts father isn't a gelding.. :lol: He`s a big black tobiano stud who's breeding again this year.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

TrailBlazin said:


> The colts father isn't a gelding.. :lol: He`s a big black tobiano stud who's breeding again this year.


this website thought it said ,but no has him listed as ref sire.....Sorry 
Breeding Quality American Paint Horses - Stallions


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

paintedpastures said:


> this website thought it said ,but no has him listed as ref sire.....Sorry
> Breeding Quality American Paint Horses - Stallions


haha its okay


----------



## Barrelracingllamalover (May 16, 2013)

For ranch work, I'd go with the filly. I like her shoulder and rump a lot, overall as a working horse she's just built better for it and I like her bloodlines pretty well. The colt is flashy, but he is just not built as well for ranch work. Just my two cents.


----------



## bitinsane (Jun 5, 2013)

I as well prefer the filly conformational wise


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you all! I'm not too set on either of them, I'm going to do more searching, I may look in the Ontario Areas, because New Brunswick doesn't have much to look at.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The filly is tied in at the knee and is starting to show a sickle hock. The paint is a little better. No idea how the baody and the rest will come.. at this age the only thing you can judge really are the legs. 

"Tops may come but bottoms never" means the legs are all that you have and that is what you will have. The rest will change. A lot. I do not like the filly's blood lines. That Dandy Seeker line.. uh uh. Osteochondrosis/epiphysitis issues.... through that sire.


----------

